# Calentador de agua portátil de 12 volts



## mellmartinez (Jun 9, 2010)

Hola, miren ya he buscado en varios lados en mi localidad quien me asesore como hacer lo siguiente pero nadie me puede ayudar ( vivo en un localidad de México llamada Oaxaca ), presenté éste proyecto en mi escuela, mi pregunta es si hay diagramas para fabricar ésto, lo explico, es un depósito de agua o te pero no se puede conectar una toma de corriente, se necesitan pilas para hacer funcionar la resistencia, mi pregunta es , es posible?

La resistencia no estaría siempre encendida solo cuando pase el liquido requerido para servirlo en el vaso para poder ser ingerido por una persona, en caso de que no sea posible , tengo esta otra opción ?







En cualquiera de los casos quiero una temperatura caliente para un té o un cafe, espero me puedan ayudar con ésto, de antemano gracias.


----------



## Dano (Jun 9, 2010)

Eso hay que calcularlo y son varios cálculos, pero me parece que esa batería no va a rendir muchos vasos de agua, lo digo solo a ojo( calentando el agua a 85º)

Por otra parte talvez alguien tenga tiempo de explicarte los cálculos que debes realizar.


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 9, 2010)

*Calentar agua necesita más energía de la que creés*. Esa batería de 12V4Ah sólo te sirve para que no se vuelen las servilletas.

Nada más que para elevar en *1°C  1 gramo de agua necesitas 4.186 Joules* (1Watt·s), así que si querés tomar café o té, al agua natural (20°C) la vas a tener que elevar a 80°C (60° de diferencia).
Y como tu depósito es de 8 litros --> Hacen falta:4.186·60·8000 = 2010000 Joules (1Watt·s)​Pero como las baterías te las especifican en A·h , para una de 12V sería:Capacidad_Ah =  2010000/(12·3600) = *46.5 A·h* ​==> Necesitás una batería de auto cada 8 litros de agua  (y eso que no estoy contando la energía necesaria para mantener el agua caliente)


Calentando el agua a medida que se consume tiene la ventaja que no hace falta un recipiente con aislación térmica. 
Pero no pienses que así vas a engañar las leyes de la naturaleza ==> *Vas a seguir agotando una batería de auto cada 8 litros !*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 9, 2010)

interesante ,quiero la fuente  quiero saber mas ,sobre esos cálculos,(quiero aplicarla para calcular el consumo de energía en mi pecera ,ante eventuales cortes largos de energia,asi  lo ago a baterias todo el sistema)muchas gracias desde    ya
saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 9, 2010)

tsunami dijo:


> ...,quiero la fuente  quiero saber mas ,sobre esos cálculos,


Google is your friend --> Google calor termodinamica


----------



## Dano (Jun 9, 2010)

tsunami dijo:


> interesante ,quiero la fuente  quiero saber mas ,sobre esos cálculos,(quiero aplicarla para calcular el consumo de energía en mi pecera ,ante eventuales cortes largos de energia,asi  lo ago a baterias todo el sistema)muchas gracias desde    ya
> saludos




Los cálculos para calentar agua son simples pero largos, lo que no se muy bien es como calcularás la disipación de la pescera, ahí se te va a complicar el tema, pero tampoco es imposible, nada que con un poco de horas de investigación y una calculadora no se pueda resolver. 

Saludos


----------



## mellmartinez (Jun 10, 2010)

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas, por lo que veo mi problema estaría en la bateria, no?

Otra cosa, si mi recipiente estuviera aislado y desde un principio pusiera el liquido caliente a mas de 80º y la resistencia la ocupara solo para mantener la temperatura, me serviría ?  Por el momento buscaré mas alternativas para mantener el liquido caliente, un ultimo dato, solo quiero que ésto dure de 2 a 3 horas y después se cambiaría de bateria, muchas gracias por despejar mis dudas !


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 10, 2010)

mellmartinez dijo:


> otra cosa si mi recipiente estuviera aislado y desde un principio pusiera el liquido caliente a mas de 80º y la resistencia la ocupara solo para mantener la temperatura me serviria?


Una vez caliente y con buena aislación lo mantenés con muy poco.

Pero vos tenés sacar agua para servir café, ya sea que la repongas a medida que la consumís o esperes que se vacíe --> siempre vas a necesitar una batería de auto cada 8 litros de café.


----------



## mellmartinez (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok gracias por la respuesta pues estaré buscando entonces un mejor aislante para el contenedor.

Ya encontré la mejor forma de que el agua quede caliente, hice el contenedor, lo pinté de un aislante en liquido y lo rellené con poliestireno ( bolitas de Unicel ) y el agua dura de 3 a 2 horas caliente.


----------

